# Tampa/StPete/Clearwater to Daytona for SBN...



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

Any Tampa area folks headed over for SBN? A couple of us are leaving Friday night. If anyone wants to get together before then, will will be working on Vehicles at my business EZ Scuba (EZ Scuba Diving and ShopEZScuba.com ALL Diving ALL the Time) on Wed and Thurs afteroons/nights. Feel free to stop by and BS about stuff-Eric 813 505 3527


----------

